# June 2009 CanadianMoneyForum Stock Picking Contest



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

Alright folks, this is the second month of CanadianMoneyForum Stock Picking Contest.

From the number of views, May 2009 contest was successful.

One big change to June Contest is that you have to pick one LONG position and one SHORT position. For the newbies out there: on LONG position you want stock price to go up, on SHORT position you want stock price to go down.

Also, you can close your positon anytime during the month. If your stock went up 75% due to some wild rumours you can close the positon by replying to the thread with your TICKER and closing price.

Here are the rules:
- Pick two Canadian stocks by replying to this thread. One LONG position and One SHORT position.
- Only Canadian Stocks
- Picks are made by entering ticker symbols.
- Last day to enter contest is June 5, 2009
- Price will be the closing price on the day of the pick.
- Contest is open to 25 people, 50 stocks
- Contest will end June 30, 2009 using that day's closing price if you haven't close your positions.
- The contest winner is the one that pick the biggest percentage gain for the month
- You are allowed to pick the same stock as someone else however on tiebreaker the person that picked the stock first wins.
- I'll keep track of everyone picks using Google Finance Spreadsheet
- I'm a Google Finance fan. Please use Google ticker symbol if possible. ie. T.TO (Telus) for Toronto Stock Exchange and MAA.V for Toronto Ventures
- It's just a contest so have fun!

June 2009 Stock Contest


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

My pick for June 2009 contest

LONG position: MAA.V - Magindustries Corp.
SHORT position: HII.A - Homburg Invest Inc.


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

I will take mx.to - Methanex - for the long and get back to you later with the short position ...


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey! Just for fun will short HFU.to


----------



## ethos1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Garson Gold GG.V (long)
Hudbay HBM.TO (short)


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

For the short I will take MFC-T or Manulife Financial.

For the long we will go with HXD-T or the Horizon Beta Pro S&P/TSX Bear Fund.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

Long: Consumer's Waterheater CWI.UN.T

Short: Migao MGO.T


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

Let's get those picks coming before June 1 market open folks.

Since Potato won last month, I'm wondering if anybody is going to piggy back his picks this month?


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

dogcom said:


> For the short I will take MFC-T or Manulife Financial.
> 
> For the long we will go with HXD-T or the Horizon Beta Pro S&P/TSX Bear Fund.


dogcom,

I'm guessing your BEARISH for June. Hopefully you didn't get your Long and Short mixed up.

A long on a bear ETF is another way to get short pick.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Long: CU.TO - Canadian Utilities
Short: QLT.TO - QLT Inc


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

You caught me daveking, so I will withdraw HXD-T and give you FTS-T as my long position.


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

I will be rooting for you guys - I bought cwi.un.to, cu.to, and fts.to a little while ago


----------



## Babyanne (Apr 18, 2009)

Long is T.TLM again and short is HR.UN. Here are my picks but I have a question. Why would you want a stock to go down, besides the fact that you are waiting to pick it up?


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Babyanne said:


> Long is T.TLM again and short is HR.UN. Here are my picks but I have a question. Why would you want a stock to go down, besides the fact that you are waiting to pick it up?


Babyanne, when you short a stock, you profit when it goes down. Basically, you are selling at the current price, but buying it back later. Hopefully, when you buy it back, the stock is lower than the short price.


----------



## whitegoodman (Apr 22, 2009)

Long HEU - Beta Pro Energy Bull Plus

Short HED - Beta Pro Energy Bear Plus

wg


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

dogcom said:


> You caught me daveking, so I will withdraw HXD-T and give you FTS-T as my long position.


ok, i changed your pick.


----------



## Investor (Apr 13, 2009)

short: GM
long: elr.to


----------



## Retired at 31 (Apr 20, 2009)

long: tck.b
short: TSE:CMG


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL.. Can't short GM. It's American.



Investor said:


> short: GM
> long: elr.to


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

Not getting too many entries this month. I'll change the last day to enter to June 5.

The entry price will be the end of day closing price for the day you made your pick.

June starts off very bullish. Looks like it will be a hard month to SHORT. Well, you can SHORT a bear ETF, which is what you would want to do anyway with any leveraged ETF due to the decay.


----------



## Marino_238 (Apr 18, 2009)

SVM.to - Silvercorp Metals.


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

Perhaps the idea of picking a short position is a issue. Most retail investors would not be that familiar with the concept.


----------



## Investor (Apr 13, 2009)

Shorting over a month sounds like too long a period. Shorts are for "short"term trades.


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

You can close your position any time.

I'm just trying it out this month. It doesn't look too popular.



Investor said:


> Shorting over a month sounds like too long a period. Shorts are for "short"term trades.


----------



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

long: SU
short: WN


----------



## AshleyT (May 1, 2009)

long: wzr.v
short: tck-b.to


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

In real life I have taken my profits in mx.to so I may as well do so in this contest too. The stock has run out of steam so there is no sense in being greedy - you can consider my position closed at today's closing price of $15.51.


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

done. mx.to is close.

I should have taken profit with my real life portfolio as well with MagIndustires MAA.V. It was up 65% on Monday. It's making it way back up.



takingprofits said:


> In real life I have taken my profits in mx.to so I may as well do so in this contest too. The stock has run out of steam so there is no sense in being greedy - you can consider my position closed at today's closing price of $15.51.[/QUOTE


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

In real life I stay away from stocks priced under $3.00 and never have darkened the doorway of the Venture Exchange. I can see though that for the purposes of contests such as this low priced stocks and penny stocks will usually be the winner. Ethos1's pick - Garson Gold is up by a measly penny which translates into a 16% gain - what a hoot


----------



## furgy (Apr 20, 2009)

takingprofits said:


> In real life I stay away from stocks priced under $3.00 and never have darkened the doorway of the Venture Exchange. I can see though that for the purposes of contests such as this low priced stocks and penny stocks will usually be the winner. Ethos1's pick - Garson Gold is up by a measly penny which translates into a 16% gain - what a hoot


You almost need to have a dollar value for shares for a contest like this.

I have tried the penny stock market , especially in mining , the shares needed just to cover your transaction costs are sometimes in the high thousands , couple that with the fact that a lot of penny stocks can be very illiquid and take days to sell.

The ammount of shares needed to make any real profit will bring down the share price immediately when put for sale all at once , if selling at market price.

I theoretically made some money on a small gold producer a few years ago , I put in a sell order for the days closing price , they didn't sell for four days so I changed the order to a market order and I ended up getting my original price purchase back.

Lost the transaction fees though , and the next day the price was apparently back to my original sell price , I am sure some of these penny stocks are being manipulated by the company principals buying and selling shares.


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

furgy said:


> You almost need to have a dollar value for shares for a contest like this.


Yes, if everyone just picks penny stocks to "gamble" to win participants would lose interest sooner than if the contest mimicked real trading and became an opportunity to learn. Maybe can make some actual money by discovering a few good stocks in the process.



furgy said:


> I have tried the penny stock market , especially in mining , the shares needed just to cover your transaction costs are sometimes in the high thousands , couple that with the fact that a lot of penny stocks can be very illiquid and take days to sell.
> 
> The amount of shares needed to make any real profit will bring down the share price immediately when put for sale all at once , if selling at market price.
> 
> ...


All good reasons for me to avoid the venture exchange.
"The definition of a mine is a hole in the ground that belongs to a liar" - Mark Twain


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

The June contest is over.

Here are the results:

Congratulation to Marino_238 with the best LONG
and dogcom with the best SHORT.


----------

